# Free Italian Banking...?



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

*Hi, just wondered if there is an italian bank that doesnt charge per month just to have it open please?many thanks in advance!*​


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Basically all the online ones don't. You'll pay the government annual tax and for any in branch services you use but anything done online is free.

I use Intessa conto zero but ING is all over the TV .


----------



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

NickZ said:


> Basically all the online ones don't. You'll pay the government annual tax and for any in branch services you use but anything done online is free.
> 
> I use Intessa conto zero but ING is all over the TV .


hi nick,is that Intesa Sanpalo you use,i saw they have a Zerotondo account which appears free?dont know if it applies to non-residents tho..?:ranger:


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

Yup Intesa Sanpalo. I don't know if non residents can get access to these.


----------



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

*hi*



NickZ said:


> Yup Intesa Sanpalo. I don't know if non residents can get access to these.


hi,i dont supoose you have any english speaking contact details for this bank so i can find out please?im in need of paying an enel bill,but it costs £12.50 to use a transfer company to pay this,and will do per bill...so looking at cheaper options!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

To be honest nobody at my local branch speaks any english. I pay enel online with them.


----------



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

NickZ said:


> To be honest nobody at my local branch speaks any english. I pay enel online with them.


hi,sojust to confirm the intesa sanpaolo bank with the zerotondo account is fee free? and the direct debits to pay bills are free?
thanks nick,sorry for all the questions!


----------



## NickZ (Jun 26, 2009)

It's free if you do everything online or with ATM. But remember you'll need to pay the government tax of about 8 Euros a quarter.

I pay Enel online but my gas company isn't on the list so I pay that at the post office for 1.10 Euro.

You get a free ATM card with the account and you might even get a credit card but I don't remember.


----------



## rabarbaro (Jul 9, 2007)

*enel and payment*



estherina34 said:


> hi,i dont supoose you have any english speaking contact details for this bank so i can find out please?im in need of paying an enel bill,but it costs £12.50 to use a transfer company to pay this,and will do per bill...so looking at cheaper options!


YOU can pay online wth your credit card.....


----------



## estherina34 (Jul 1, 2008)

*paying enel bills....*



rabarbaro said:


> YOU can pay online wth your credit card.....


hi,thanks for your comment about paying enel with a credit card online,do you know if it accepts a uk credit card though...
many thanks for any help!!:clap2


----------

